# VW R36 VS Opti-Coat



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Guys ,

This was a new car detail i did a couple of weeks ago only two days old with paint defects :speechles

The colour was White none metallic or Pearl just plain White as you all know how difficult it is to make a White Car stand out but we did manage to get it looking glossier and wetter with Optimum , Opti-Coat as you will see from the following photos !

Wheels off, and cleaned with IPA in stronger concentrations before Opti-Coat is applied this ensures that all contaminants or oils from waxes or sealants are removed completely from paint work, wheels and plastic moldings otherwise the Opti-Coat will not bond properly !










This was applied to windows , paint, and plastic moldings










Application of one layer of Opti-Coat inside the rim as well very time consuming when it's done properly !










Buffing off Opti-Coat before it turns rock hard !










These are the results



















Next our attention goes to the paint which was in an average state for a brand New two day old car :wall::speechles
Some areas where refinished like the the rear bumper bar and rear fenders 

Unfortunately I was pushed for time so I didn't take photos of those areas I just had to get on with it only two days remember to do all this ! Opti- Coat is something that you don't rush if you stuff up you have to start from scratch that is the complete removal of all the Coating which goes hard within 30 minutes and totally cures in 12 hours !

You either sand it off or machine polish it depending how long it's been on the paint .

That's why this product is supplied to professional detailers it needs specialist training to apply it, once you have done a couple of cars it becomes easier to apply as you know how the product will react and you will know how much time you have before you buff it off !

One indication is that you see a fine film evaporate so you have to remove that film before it becomes hard .

Before










After














































These are the results please enjoy !































































































































Thanks for reading

Regards, Mario


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mario looks like the opti coat gave a nice glassy finish


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job,awesome looking motor:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Mario looks like the opti coat gave a nice glassy finish


Thanks Bill,

Indeed , it looks glossier in the flesh :thumb:

Regards, Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

colarado red said:


> Top job,awesome looking motor:argie::argie::thumb:


Thanks colarado red:thumb:

Regards, Mario


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great.


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Does look like a very nice finish!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Another top job :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Top work there fella


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lookin great Mario!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Outstanding


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:

I am big fan of Optimum stuff.

I know hard it is to get solid white to stand out, I had a Scotia White Evo 6 until recently and after testing loads of products, Optimum trumped them all very impressive for the turn round on paint of a 2000 W reg car, really did make it stand out :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=186741


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks really sharp for white..good work

Super rare car on these shores:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome, what a beast of a vehicle


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work I just put opti coat on my winter wheels and finished out a 996 Turbo with it.

the stuff works great!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Lookin great Mario!


Thanks mate :thumb:
Which part of Australia are you from ?

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

steve_70 said:


> Nice work :thumb:
> 
> I am big fan of Optimum stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve,

Opti-Coat is something that needs to be applied with extra care this products does what it says it does and if applied correctly it will give you a durable finish !

Best of all it does add 2microns on your existing clear coat plus all the other benefits previously mentioned :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Chris_VRS said:


> Looks really sharp for white..good work
> 
> Super rare car on these shores:thumb:


Thanks Chris_VRS,

For a White coloured car it does look sharp :thumb:

Plenty of them in Australia 

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

detailersdomain said:


> nice work I just put opti coat on my winter wheels and finished out a 996 Turbo with it.
> 
> the stuff works great!


Thanks Phil ,

How do you find it with those harsh winter conditions you have in New York ?
Here in Australia we have harsh UV and extreme heat which kills even the strongest paint if unprotected !

That's why I decided to add Opti-Coat to my detailing arsenal of products !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for your comments :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looking amazing! I do love doing wheels and arches, it's my favourite part. We've got a Passat estate in at our place at the minute but it's only the 1.9 diesel...nothing like the R36!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

woodymbr said:


> Looking amazing! I do love doing wheels and arches, it's my favourite part. We've got a Passat estate in at our place at the minute but it's only the 1.9 diesel...nothing like the R36!


Thanks woodymbr,

I don't mind doing the wheels and arches myself when time permits but it is very time consuming especially when you are adding a coating to the wheels as you have to make sure the product is fully removed otherwise it dries rock hard and hazy !

Then you have to machine polish it off or wet sand it :wall:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ajlittler said:


> Does look like a very nice finish!


Thanks ajlittler,

The finish is even nicer in the flesh , photos don't do it justice !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Awesome, what a beast of a vehicle


Thanks Eddy,

I does go like a rocket despite it's weight :driver:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

"SkY" said:


> looks great.


Thanks "Sky":thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super glossy white , another great work Mário :thumb:

What about the durability of the optimum??


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Is this available in the UK?,Done a Google search came up with nothing

Great job BTW.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Super glossy white , another great work Mário :thumb:
> 
> What about the durability of the optimum??


Thanks Rui,

The gloss and shine cannot be seen properly on photos , all I can say that it's even glossier !

The durability of the OPTIMUM , OPTI-COAT is life time or indefinite on brand new cars and five years on used cars !
That's according to the manufacturer .

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

pete001 said:


> Is this available in the UK?,Done a Google search came up with nothing
> 
> Great job BTW.


Thanks pete001,

It is not available in the UK yet , it will only be available through professional detailers as this will only be applied by pros and not the general public !

Regards Mario


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

Looking good, and the R36 Estate....rare!! Would love one to be the bigger sis of my R32 haha!


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Not only a great car, but a great job. Very impressive.

Be nice if my Candy White Golf V looked like that.

Maris


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That really is a rare care - stunning finish too


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Not only a great car, but a great job. Very impressive.
> 
> Be nice if my Candy White Golf V looked like that.
> 
> Maris


Thanks Maris ,

It can look like that with the proper prep work and Opti-Coat 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

yetizone said:


> That really is a rare care - stunning finish too


Thanks mate !

You are starting to see quite a lot of them here in Melbourne 

Mario


----------

